# Cheap way to clean and polish bottles.



## Mattkoz (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a cheap and easy way to clean and polish bottles. Heres the steps to do it

 1. Clean as much dirt out as you can with brushes.

 2. get thick copper wire and cut out about 100 pieces that are about a half of a milimeter long

 3. Fill bottle with warm water and pour copper bits into the bottle.

 4. Shake the bits in the bottle in a circular motion for about 2 minutes.(Up and dowm for square bottles.)

 5. Put in dish soap into the bottle and shake it mor for another 2 minutes.

 6. Rince out bottle until there is no soap.

 7. Repeat step 4 again and empty bottle and let it dry.

 I would not reccomend using this on bottles that have thin walls, I cracked about 3 vials with this method.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 22, 2008)

I use sand for the more fragile bottles. You might also try putting in bleach and letting sit overnight for some dirt in creases (dont mix bleach and other chemicals).


----------



## glass man (Jul 25, 2008)

I use BBs sometimes on thick inexpensive bottles. Not as good as copper though ,not as soft.


----------



## donalddarneille (Jul 27, 2008)

I have also found that plain uncooked white rice in place of copper or sand works excelent on more fragile specimens.


----------



## sctreasures (Jul 30, 2008)

Pour just a little bleach in the bottle. Cover the top with aluminum foil and secure with a rubber band and let it sit for a day or so. The fumes from the bleach will release a lot of the stains.


----------



## Ravenclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Im sure everyone has heard of that miracle cleaning agent "Oxy".
 mix a 5 gallon bucket of oxy and let your bottles soak for as long as you need.i use this in conjuncture with an ultrasonic cleaner, i can get up to 90% of a bottle clean of siccness by soaking then useing the ultrasonic, and repeating the process a few times until im satisfied. (not recomended for any damaged bottles) the ultrasonic sends waves throught the water sonic vibration in a rapid manner dispursing all unclean materials, this is what the doctors and dentists use to clean their equipment of skin matter and dried blood before making the utencils sterile again.if you think your bottle needs a better soak or stronger one use more of the oxy.i have yet to try adding some copper into the bottle for this process. i have thought of it though. check out my bottle posts today you can see the results i get from this process im very picky about haveing any matter in or on my glass , must be an ocd [].


----------



## bne74honda (Aug 21, 2008)

I use a process quite similar to all the variations listed, except I will introduce CLR or Muriatic acid to the worst problem areas. Just be sure to; 1) wear protective eyewear and rubber gloves 2) ensure the top is closed off well - cork it or stuff steel wool into it 3) Don't shake vigorously. Use the cut copper wire and swirl this mix around and up & down the bottle.

 For small bottles or really tough material like tar, soak them in a SEALED PLASTIC bucket for a couple of days then clean with dental picks. These are available at any Princess Auto outlet. 

 When it's all said and done, it really comes down to how much work you want to do.

 Brian


----------

